# Life Partner Permit change of conditions delays DHA



## ThekingZA (Jul 8, 2014)

Good Day

I am currently on a life partner permit with work endorsement i have been dating my south african gf for 5 years and lived together for 4 years. however in december last year i received a job offer and applied for a change of condition on my permit to change from my current employee to the new one its been 5 months since my application and i am still waiting i have been in and out of home affairs i have phones there call centre and they say its pending and been processed i have been told that i have another month till the job offer is taken off the table can anyone advise me as to what i can do?


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your predicament. I'm in a similar position myself. I applied for a life partner visa in December at the barrack street home affairs office in Cape Town and I'm still waiting. I know someone who applied for the same visa and at the same home affairs office in March this year and they've got their visa already so unfortunately home affairs don't seem to deal with similar applications in any kind of order!

I have seen discussions on this forum about applying for a court order if home affairs are taking too long but people have said that it can take 3 months to get a court order and it can be expensive. 

Could your prospective employer perhaps help you with getting a new visa? I.e. by paying for a lawyer to apply for a court order? If not, perhaps speak to an immigration lawyer yourself to see what your options are?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi ThekingZA and ALL101 ,

You can contact immigration lawyers, and ask what it takes to apply for a court order.
Sometime 'Agents' charges you more than the lawyers.
I don't know about time line to get a court order in by lawyers,but once court order are in, apparently it will be within 30days to get your outcome(TRV). Worth trying.


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

I applied for my spousal visa in january 2014 at cape town office and I am still waiting. Every time I call customer care they say call after two weeks. 
Now I am stuck at home in cape town doing nothing I can't even look for a job.


----------

